# Sorry but I cannot be there tonight!



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I was looking forward to the chatroom tonight (9/3) and then found out I will be out of electricity from 4pm to 9pm tonight for some reason having to do with the Power Company in this area. It is going to be a horrible evening and to boot I am trying to establish that new canister filter and this is not going to help it.

I will miss you all but these things are out of my hands. Sorry.

Rose
*frown


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Cant control the power guys, so just get out a good book, and a candle, and play little house on the prairie for a few hours, But of course you know this is gonna tear PetLover up he gets in a tiz when everybody is not on time for the chat *n1*


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL...I waited on him for several weeks to give the bird watcher's report on his trip to Central Park. Still haven't heard it so he can be patient with me tonight. I just feel bad as I have not been able to come due to the computer being gone and I thought this week I could get back as I have the new one now and the old one is coming home today. Just crazy anymore. Not been a great day here but the tanks will be safe with the setup I have on them ... Diablo just worries when the correct order is not maintained and he does like watching TV. *r2He will have to miss his TV tonight but he will live.*r2

The things I do for my fish.....!

Rose


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL its because i jut recently discovered that my clock for this forum was messed up, so i thought everbody was late when i was early!:fish_slap:

o and rose when your computers back up and running well and the powers not out tell me when a good time for the Bird chat could be!


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi all and hello rose, Havent been on since your computer was getting fixed, and low and behold what happened to mine lol the same lol. Anyways hope all is well with yours as mine is up and running. Got 2 new Bettas ,unfortunately one died with in 24 hours in tank. Will post photos of him as i am not sure why he died so quick. The other bad boy is so happy in his tank. Should be on Sunday night to post pics and the story i have about the death of the betta Hope some advice from Betta peeps will give me a insight into what happened to him. cyas laters. Mark.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ill try and make it.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I made it but later and everyone was leaving. I got there just as the last of them signed out. Hope it was a good chat night. I really want to see it continue and be a strong help for people.

I know we get to chatting about everything under the sun but it is fun for everyone.

Rose


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Chickadee said:


> I made it but later and everyone was leaving. I got there just as the last of them signed out. Hope it was a good chat night. I really want to see it continue and be a strong help for people.
> 
> I know we get to chatting about everything under the sun but it is fun for everyone.
> 
> Rose


it wasn't the last of them. when u came on it was the most we had!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I am sorry to hear that but maybe next week we can have a better turn out.

Rose


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

u need a ups and genset for your place that will help tide over the no power times


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I had a generator and it went out on me and would cost too much to repair so I am doing without it. My fish are recuperating from the experience and hopefully they have the poles done now so I won't have this happening all the time. Thanks for the suggestion though, but when you live on a disability income some things are just beyond your reach.

Rose


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Dont feel bad Rose...Most things are outta my reach anymore. *


----------

